# Beren's First Death?



## morello13 (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't know what happened, i guess i completley missed this part. How did he die? Was Luthien also slain? ALso i though the fates of men after death were uuunknown, how come Beren wen to Mandos, wouldn't the fates of men be known then?
thanks
J>


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 13, 2002)

He was killed while hunting Carcharoth, the wolf that had the Silmaril in its belly. True, the fate of Men is unknown; but before they go we know not whither, they sometimes halt a little while in Mandos before they go. Then no-one knows what happens.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 13, 2002)

In Beren's case we know only that he comes back,but he doesn't say what he has seen......


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morello13 _
> *Was Luthien also slain? *



No Lúthien wasn't slain, she died of grief for Beren whom she loved. Both their spirits departed to Mandos, and there Lúthien sang an amazing song of beauty and sorrow that it moved the heart of Mandos. They were granted an exceptional fate - to live for a brief while (for the length of a mortal life) together in Middle Earth, and then depart wherever it is that the souls of Men go. Thus Lúthien chose to be mortal and her fate is sundered from the fate of her kin.


----------



## morello13 (Dec 14, 2002)

If Beren died will hunting the wolf possesed with the Silmaril, how did it occur that he took his severed hand and gave to Thingol, did this hapen after he wasnt sent back to ME, or did I just make this up?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

The great wolf was killed and the Silmaril recovered from his belly. But in the process Beren also was mortally wounded and he died.


----------



## Hirila (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah, beren died. And then Luthien wandered very far and finally came to Mandos' Halls, where ahe spoke to Mandos himself and finally made the deal that she and Beren could return to Beleriand and live together again. 
Wasn't it that way?
And part of the deal was that Luthien became mortal and finally died of grief after Beren had died the second time. 
And during this they watched over the Silmaril, I think. Another part of the deal. Keep the Silmaril secret and safe on Tol Galen.


----------



## morello13 (Dec 16, 2002)

kind on topic,
idril and tuor they came to valinor correct
it also said that tuor's fate was sundered from that of men, he was going with the elves in mados when he died
was he given or immortality or did he die like a man?


----------

